
Sweden civil emergency preparedness booklet [pdf] - deepaksurti
https://www.dinsakerhet.se/siteassets/dinsakerhet.se/broschyren-om-krisen-eller-kriget-kommer/om-krisen-eller-kriget-kommer---engelska.pdf
======
goose847
Thanks for sharing this. I found it really interesting to read.

Not from Sweden so I’m a little curious about some aspects. They mention their
conscription. Is this a standing conscription that everyone has to do? Or is
this a structure they have in place in the event of needing a larger standing
army?

Also, are pamphlets like these distributed in times of peace? Or have they
only been going around now due to the Coronavirus?

